
Living with Depression in Tech - jzdziarski
https://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?p=7437
======
ilove_banh_mi
I applaud your self-improvements. Though what you suggest hasn't worked for me
-- too many betrayals by people in my family, by those I thought were friends,
by the ones who committed suicide, and as a final nail by my two wives (ten
years apart).

